# Aiuto a capire emerge --autounmask

## Meconiotronic

Ho provato a usare l'autounmask incluso in portage. Non riesco a capire, ho trovato delle info in giro per internet.

Ad esempio sto tentando di farlo su gnome 3.2.1

E ho dato questo comando:

emerge =gnome-base/gnome-3.2.1 --autounmask-write

Calculating dependencies... done!

!!! All ebuilds that could satisfy "=gnome-base/gnome-3.2.1" have been masked.

!!! One of the following masked packages is required to complete your request:

- gnome-base/gnome-3.2.1::gentoo (masked by: ~amd64 keyword)

For more information, see the MASKED PACKAGES section in the emerge

man page or refer to the Gentoo Handbook.

Da quello che ho visto in internet basterebbe fare cosi per cominciare a fargli unmaskare tutte le dipendenze, e scriverle nei config.

Come mai non funziona?

----------

## k01

prova ad aggiungere --autounmask=y, in ogni caso dopo --autounmask-write bisogna anche dare etc-update

----------

## djinnZ

 *Meconiotronic wrote:*   

> [omissis] *emerge =gnome-base/gnome-3.2.1 --autounmask-write wrote:*   Calculating dependencies... done!
> 
> !!! All ebuilds that could satisfy "=gnome-base/gnome-3.2.1" have been masked.
> 
> !!! One of the following masked packages is required to complete your request:
> ...

 di sicuro ti sei perso... una vocale  :Twisted Evil:   :Twisted Evil:   :Twisted Evil:   *man emerge wrote:*   

> --autounmask [ y | n ]
> 
> [omissis]
> 
> --autounmask-write [ y | n ]
> ...

 

Dato che stavo quasi per rispondere RTFM¹ suggerirei di riflettere attentamente sulle mie criptiche parole (implicano ulteriori sviluppi) invece di dilungarmi in ulteriori spiegazioni.

¹ ma anche (principlamente) perché sono contrariato dall'esser stato battuto sul tempo, anzichenò  :Mr. Green: 

@k01: inutile dire che la Z nel mio nickname sta per ... la proverbiale ultima parola sul dizionario della lingua italaiana

----------

## Meconiotronic

Ora ho capito e' che ero abituato al vecchio autounmask e te prendi poco per il culo  :Razz: 

Grazie comunque il problema era che avevo gia alcune voci di gnome generate dal vecchio autounmask rimosse quelle ho ridato il comando segioto da =y fatto l'etc update e ha funzionato tutto.

----------

## djinnZ

 *Meconiotronic wrote:*   

> te prendi poco per il culo 

 Fare "la persona seria" anche solo per un secondo?  :Evil or Very Mad:  ma per chi mi hai preso?  :Razz: 

Già la vita è triste, già viviamo in un mondo governato dagli imbecilli, già viviamo in un paese sotto dittatura di pericolosissimi ladri¹ ... l'irriverenza è il nostro ultimo baluardo prima di precipitare nella follia...   :Mr. Green:  e l'arte del sospetto prima di accodarci all'idiozia sovrana...

Comunque è proprio in casi come il tuo che è meglio non tentare di usare CONFIG_PROTECT_EXCLUDE="/etc/portage" ... rischi sempre di trovarti i package* scartavetrati. Uomo avvisato... a buon intenditor...

¹citando liberamente B. Brecht e T. Jefferson

----------

